# Java moss not doing a very good job.



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I see so many vivs on here with grown, branches and wall covered in moss.
I love the look and would like to do the same but my java moss isn't showing much activity at all.
I've had it for a few months now and just blah.
Only one place I see it grow is where the water of the water fall hits it directly.
All other area's are very slow growing if growing at all.

Any tips or tips for other types of moss to use that will grow easier and faster.
I've thought of riccia but heard it doesn't convert to terrestrial as easily.

Help me get that moss covered viv


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

Ziggi said:


> I see so many vivs on here with grown, branches and wall covered in moss.
> I love the look and would like to do the same but my java moss isn't showing much activity at all.
> I've had it for a few months now and just blah.
> Only one place I see it grow is where the water of the water fall hits it directly.
> ...


Java moss will grow terrestrially but you need to keep it wet! I typically put down a mat of java moss in an area where at least a corner of the "mat" will be in standing water. Around water falls and other water features are the places I've had greatest success. Basically you can't let it dry out at all or it will stop growing. Hope that helps!


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

And if you get supplements on it it will die. Or at least it does for me. Try creating a little 'feeding station' in the viv. I often use a piece of slate, which will not be harmed by supplements. I pour the flies out over the slate, and then the rest of the tank is free to grow moss or whatever else.

Selaginellas (especially Sel. kraussiana) are good alternatives to moss. Looks somewhat similar and much more tolerant of low light and supplements.


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reply's.
Like you said Melas, there is one piece of java growing nice and green where the water from the water fall hits it directly but all other areas no luck.
If it needs to be instanding water to grow then how to people get it established on driftwood or even on the background??

I will look into that selaginellas for sure, if that's a good alternative I don't care what kind I have in the viv, as long as the ground and branches get covered with some sort of moss looking substance.

What is people's take on Riccia? Anyone try it?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

If you have any greenhouses in your area that sell orchids, ferns or other house plants, they will often have moss growing in their greenhouse floors or in their orchid or fern pots. I have found this type of moss is the fastest growing and does the best in a viv environment. If you ask, they will often give you a few samples for free.


----------



## melas (Oct 24, 2007)

I think a misting system or a very dedicated misting "hand" would need to be employed to get it to grow on wood etc. I really can't speak on any of the other mosses as I really don't have much experience with them. The Selaginellas are excellent choices!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I think the key with java is having very high humidity and good lighting. I have it in most of my tanks to the extent that I have java growing 3 inches up the glass. All my tanks are 95-100% humidity and are misted at least once, and often twice, a day. The link below may give you an idea about placement. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/39821-java-moss-tribute-thread-ode-its-versatility.html


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I've had a look at that thread and I'm very jealous hehe 

I mist once in the morning and once around 5pm.
And my tops are almost sealed shut so I'm sure humidity is high enough.
To the point that some of my broms rotted and i've been told it's due to not enough air flow, so now I'm keeping no water in the broms besides whatever gathers when I mist and I will suck the water out with turkey baster style thing once in a while.
Java is just doing it's thing for me  Pretty sad about that.
I may give riccia a shot but I heard it needs lots of light and some places where I'd like the moss to grow is in a shaded area.

Anyhoot, I'll try keeping the java more moist, try to give it more light maybe.
Don't know what else to do hehe, I've done all of what you suggested.



stemcellular said:


> I think the key with java is having very high humidity and good lighting. I have it in most of my tanks to the extent that I have java growing 3 inches up the glass. All my tanks are 95-100% humidity and are misted at least once, and often twice, a day. The link below may give you an idea about placement.
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/39821-java-moss-tribute-thread-ode-its-versatility.html


----------



## brp4e (Nov 1, 2009)

the only way really that you can keep it constantly moist is by having a misting system that turns on for like 5 minutes every hour.


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

stemcellular said:


> I think the key with java is having very high humidity and good lighting.



High humidity is key, however...

I find that with strong lighting the java moss does not grow well. It does best for me (aquatic and terrestrially) when I have it under a normal yellow fluorescent tube, and when I forget about it. When I mess with it or try to grow it somewhere, I have no luck


----------

